# Cycles By Breeze.... Not just Motorcycles



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a reminder, Cycles By Breeze does not just work on street motorcycles. We also work on dirt bikes and atv's! Not only can we service and repair them but we can get you all the accessories and aftermarket parts you need! We deal with Western Powersports and Parts Unlimited. Need a helmet? We can get it. Need riding gear? We got ya covered. ATV axles? No problem. Winches and racks, tires and wheels, goggles and gloves, we can get ya all that. Harleys to Suzuki, we work on everything. Weather is going to be warming up. Make sure your machine is ready to go when you are ready. PFF members get 10% discount off all labor. And if your Active Duty military, we give all AD members a 25% discount on all labor. Not going to find that kind of a discount anywhere else!! We are a one stop shop! Order your accessories here and get them installed when they come in. We have re-arranged our shop so we now have even more room to work in. Contact us now so your machine is ready to go.

We also give Veterans and Public Service employees a discount. Get them in now before the warm weather rush begins!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Just an FYI, if you need parts and accessories but are not close enough to stop in, we can take credit card payments over the phone for all orders.


----------

